# Dash 9 Problems



## Don 58 (Jan 21, 2010)

hope some one there can help me My Dash 9 stop running. After a lot of testing i found that the main circuit board had a bad connection I fix that and train run 3/4 of the track and the board went up in smoke. Is there any part out there or is this Dash 9 a parts engine. I use track power.

Don


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Don, you might want to be a bit more specific.

I think you might want to state if you want help debugging, repairing, or you want a new Dash 9 main board.

Regards, Greg 1,037


----------



## Don 58 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi There I need a replacement main for my dash 9 it not repairable 

Don


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Don, I might make a suggestion, be sure you check out the motor blocks before fitting the new board.

It's not clear why, after fixing the original board, that it went up in smoke. You could have a short in some other part of the loco.

Regards, Greg 1,036


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

You may have a real problem finding a replacement board for an Aristocraft locomotive that has not been made for years from a company that is out of business. You can however get it running again if the motor blocks are OK. Think of finding some one that can wire around it. Connect a small power supply direct to the motors, to start with.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, that is exactly what I suggested in Don's other thread on this situation 

Greg 1,035


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Why is this in battery R/C?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like he put it in 3 locations!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep.... he's new and gets some slack!

Was hoping one of the battery installers has a leftover board... maybe Rex Ammerman?? Robby?? TOC?

Greg 1,034


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Pull the motor blocks, jumper between the wheel leads and the motor leads and see if the blocks run ok before going any further. The link is a viseo of me running one of my blocks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

did you make that video private Randy? Can't see it, not available.

Greg 1,033 (getting close to 3 digits!)


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> did you make that video private Randy? Can't see it, not available.
> 
> Greg 1,033 (getting close to 3 digits!)


Setting is "Public". Seven views.

I don't know why it's not working.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Video is good today!

Be nice to have a closeup picture of how you jumpered the connections for him.

Greg 1,025


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Video is good today!
> 
> Be nice to have a closeup picture of how you jumpered the connections for him.
> 
> Greg 1,025


Yea, but I never took a picture of how I installed the jumpers. But, he just needs to use a meter and find the two metal strips on the top of the block that have continuity with the wheels. That will leave the two flat metal strips that go to the motor. Hook a wheel strip to a motor strip with each jumper. I used short jumper cables with an alligator clip on each end. Pretty simple even for me.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The pictures below and a more thorough explanation is found on this web page: https://elmassian.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=215&Itemid=248

You have to scroll down a bit to get to the diesel motor blocks, since the page goes through the common components shared by Aristo steam and Diesel.

The picture below shows the connections on top of the motor block:










In the picture above, there are two small rectangular pieces of metal in the center, with two "fingers" each, those are to the motors.
Outboard of these two small rectangular pieces, running almost the length of the motor block on te edges, are two long strips of metal, and each has two small square "tabs". These are connected to the wheels, i.e. track power pickup. These connect to the straps inside the motor block, just like the steam locos. Again, those internal straps connect to the spring power clips on each gearbox assembly.


Greg 1,021


----------

